# Store bought or custom tank?



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I've been doing a bit of research for my tank build and I want your opinion. I can get a 60gallon cube from Big als Whitby store for less than 400 bucks already drilled with an overflow box installed. I called Miracles aquariums and got a quote of just over 800 for the same thing but in Starphire glass. Starphire didn't add that much really as Miracles was just under 800 for no Starphire glass. So I'm curious does getting a tank from Big als show 400 bucks poorer? I think it was a suppora or similar brand. I was quite surprised at the difference in cost to be honest. I was also thinking about doing acrylic in the same tank size. I do want it to be nice and clear for viewing but doubt I would spend twice the money to get a tank built instead of buying off the shelf. Glass cages in the states was considerably cheaper but I figured shipping and the exchange wouldn't make it worthwhile. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf

A rimless cube is supposedly only $260.

Refer that list to them when you call.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well then I don't know wtf happened when I called... I kid you not it was around 800 bucks. Derek did mention that it was pre-drilled with 3 holes and overflow box installed but I highly doubt that would add over 500 bucks. For 260 I would jump all over it!!!!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol, yea you should give them a call again and see what's the deal. I have made 2 custom nano tanks from them and I love it. Rimless too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

That price list is from 2012 but i wouldnt think prices would triple in 3 years. Thanks for the help.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I bought a Marineland 60 gallon from big als about a year and a half ago. Mine has a corner overflow (not a box). I'll give you my comments on my tank (not sure if its the same as what they have).

PROS: The build quality is pretty good - no excess silicone. All the plumbing is provided so you are all set. Comes with a glass top. 

CONS: The corner overflow takes up a fair bit of real estate and can be a sanctuary for aiptasia. The glass is very, very prone to scratches. I had kids running around at xmas time and they were running the mag-float back and forth and because there was some sand/substrate trapped - it put big visible scratches on the tank.

Overall, its pretty good for "off the shelve" (vs. custom).

I bought mine for about the same price. $400 is a decent price.

Make sure you are comparing apples to apples with the Miracles tank in terms of glass thickness.

Get some quotes from other builders - NAFB (john) or primo reef aquatics.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Noy. The tank at Bigals was set up running a reef with radion leds. The build did look pretty decent and the overflow was a curve that ran from the back to the side. 

Anyone have opinions on acrylic tanks? I know they do scrtch easy but are supposed to be clearer than Starphire glass.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

They tend to be very expensive. They are much clearer than Starphire even. Scratches can be buffed out of acrylic, but are permanent in glass. 

I would only get an acrylic tank if I planned for it to be my system for 10+ years, the price is high, but the clarity and the ability to buff out scratches that can occur over long ownership would probably make it worth it for me.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

You could always build your own acrylic. People say you should start with a sump but it's really not that hard. I built a 40g cubeish tank for my first acrylic tank and while not perfect I really like it. I have a regular glass and then a starphire tank beside that and the acrylic is much clearer. I have only caused some minor scratches.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I personally love Miracles tanks and have had a few of them over the years, I've never regretted my custom tanks, but BigAls Mississauga is having a 75% off warehouse sale on the 24-28th this month. Cheap and cheerful and is always good, but you may still end up dreaming of a custom tank. Whereas you never end up dreaming about a store tank when you go custom.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

I got a quote for a custom tank from Miracles recently and I just about fell off my chair. I'm not sure if they did it to see if I was serious but I'm seriously not buying from them. almost 40% higher than others. There tanks are nice. great build quality but priced outrageous now. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

The quote I got from a month ago also shocked me, over 2.5x anyone else. Was a 120 gallon long/short quoted at $2800. No stand, just the tank. NAFB quoted 1/3 the price exact same specs.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I guess his price list needs to be updated! I think i will either go for a used one from here or buy one predrilled from bigals for 350 or so.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

who else builds custom large tanks?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

